# Cover Design



## Shapleigh's Bees (Mar 8, 2008)

My initial plan was to get a 4x4 sheet of plywood and have the kid at the box store rip it into three 16" x 48" pieces. Put a rim on, sheet of foam, and paint. Then I've seen some really nice pitched roofs, metal etc.

In the interest of keeping it simple, is there anything wrong with the original design?


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

All it really needs to do is keep the rain out. How fancy a rain barrier you want is up to you. A wide piece of valley flashing and a couple bricks will suffice. I opted for fancy, but these are going in the backyard of a landscape architect:

Tim's _Texan_ Hive (just decided I would name the design such)

The major disadvange to what I've done is you can't stack/store the bodies with the covers on.


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

I used a solid sheet of HD Polyethylene sheeting. The roofs will last longer than the hives. I will try to get a picture up in the next couple days. I have more of the sheeting if you're interested in some (although shipping may be another problem). It's white on one side to reflect light but black on another to keep unreflected light from shining through. IMHO its the ultimate roof material.


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

I've read that a metal roof is not a good idea. It seems that the noise from rain is quite unsettling to the bees.


----------



## Shapleigh's Bees (Mar 8, 2008)

The problem with metal, as I see it, is weight. The more you pick up, the more work you do. If I go to six hives next year and 12 the following...

Tim your roof is beautiful and the L'archi should love it. Are the eye bolts on top decorative or for a function?


----------



## Shapleigh's Bees (Mar 8, 2008)

OK, Tim, what's the background? Architectural Graphics.

I dropped out of Architecture college before they kicked me out.

EngineeringBeek is an interesting handle as well...


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm currently going to college for a degree in Mechanical Engineering, couldn't think of much else other than EngineeringBeek.


----------



## Shapleigh's Bees (Mar 8, 2008)

Where's Brazil? I went to Ball U.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Shapleigh's Bees said:


> OK, Tim, what's the background? Architectural Graphics.
> 
> I dropped out of Architecture college before they kicked me out.


Yeah I managed to survive architecture school, but I've since dropped out of race for becoming a licensed architect. I also have a lot of schooling in art, which is why I transitioned to architectural illustration. Now I'm trying to drop out of the industry altogether.

Another light-weight, easy to obtain option would be Corruplast. That's the corrugated plastic stuff they make yard signs out of. It'll hold up for quite a long time under UV stress and has some minimal insulating value. I actually have a layer of it underneath the corrugated sheet metal to muffle the sound of rain and hail. It comes in 4x8 sheets...could probably order some from your nearest sign making shop.

The eye bolts on my roof are form and function . Put one index finger in each and lift.


----------



## Shapleigh's Bees (Mar 8, 2008)

I did the Savannah College of Art and Design thing first. Then Ball State. When the college had a 25 year anniversary, all the old students came back, well a lot. It was interesting to see how few were actually artchitects, and the younger folks were doing stuff like checking prison plans for door hardware - to make sure they specified the right number of screws. I wanted to design "important" buildings...

Seems interesting that a bunch of archi and engineering types seem drawn to the TBH. Maybe because you almost have to build them and nothing is standardized?

I thougt that thing was so heavy, you were going to use an engine hoist.


----------



## Tim Hall (Sep 14, 2007)

Shapleigh's Bees said:


> I thougt that thing was so heavy, you were going to use an engine hoist.


Nah, the whole roof assembly weights about 10lbs.


----------



## TheCheatOSX (Sep 25, 2007)

Tim Hall said:


> Another light-weight, easy to obtain option would be Corruplast. That's the corrugated plastic stuff they make yard signs out of. It'll hold up for quite a long time under UV stress and has some minimal insulating value. I actually have a layer of it underneath the corrugated sheet metal to muffle the sound of rain and hail. It comes in 4x8 sheets...could probably order some from your nearest sign making shop.


That's what I'm using! PICTURE


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok, I got the pictures. Here is what I'm using. It is a LDPE HDPE laminated plastic sheeting. This is the material that is used to make plastic gas tanks in most all modern cars. I have a whole stack of the stuff so if you'd like some let me know. I think the sheets are 54" X 30" and about 1/4" thick, they weight 16 pounds each.


----------



## Shapleigh's Bees (Mar 8, 2008)

I like the overhang. Let us know if you get hornets nests though. I'm afraid to put too much of one on because of the nasty wasps.


----------

